# مركز الشيخان للدراسات الاسلامية والعربية



## رواج الذهبية (7 مارس 2012)

مركز الشيخان للدراسات الاسلامية والعربية

مجموعة من الباحثين في العلوم الاسلامية والعربية في خدمتكم


لا تترد في الاتصال بنا
www.alshaykhan.com







هذا الاعلان برعاية برشور رواج
www.rwaj.com.sa


----------



## جوو الرياض (7 مارس 2012)

*رد: مركز الشيخان للدراسات الاسلامية والعربية*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

